# NEW - 5e Compatible Wizard of Oz Campaign Setting - Kickstarter event - PLAY TEST FREE



## Nate-the-Knife (Jun 17, 2021)

Adventures in Oz Kickstarter page, by Double Critical LLC.
or
CLICK HERE (free open test docs)


----------



## Sithlord (Jun 17, 2021)

Something I can use for my planescape setting. Always a fan of oz material. Hope it’s good


----------



## Nate-the-Knife (Jun 17, 2021)

The main thing I took away from the books as I was reading them is the wide variety.  Double Critical gives an amazing framework, but leaves so much room for the GM and Players to run--to make wildly unique characters, NPC interactions & monsters.  It makes moments that have in some ways become rote in DnD and spices them up.


----------

